# Grand Canyon Escalade Monster Has Been Killed!



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*GCPBA RiverNews 11/2/2017 - Escalade Monster Has Been Killed!* 

Wonderful news!!!! This past Tuesday the Grand Canyon Escalade legislation for massive development at the Confluence of the Little Colorado and Colorado Rivers was voted down decisively -- 16-2 by a special council of the Navajo Nation!

The Navajo Nation Council squashed a years-long battle over a controversial proposal for a tourist development at the confluence of the Little Colorado and Colorado rivers.

At a special session, the council skewered the Confluence Partners, who wanted to bring 10,000 tourists per day to an area containing sacred sites, grazing land, and traditional homelands to hundreds of Navajo families.

The developers wanted to build a resort that included a gondola tram that glided into the confluence of the Colorado and Little Colorado rivers, in Grand Canyon National Park.

Ultimately, the council voted 16-2 to kill the measure. 

Read about it here: https://savetheconfluence.com/news/breaking-escalade-monster-killed/

Thank you to Renae Yellowhorse, Delores Wilson-Aguirre, Sarana Riggs, Jason Nez, and all the Save the Confluence families for their exhaustive on-the-ground work within the Navajo Nation, their effective outreach to the general public, and their incredible perseverance throughout this difficult time. Years of advocacy, years of struggle, years of fighting against an inappropriate development that would destroy sacred lands that they hold dear. Amazing people all. And thank you to all of the Navajo Nation delegates who saw the truth and voted it down, and to all the tribes and individuals who said NO ESCALADE.

GCPBA also thanks the Grand Canyon Trust and Save The Confluence for spearheading this successful effort to stop what would have been a horrible travesty in Grand Canyon, a World Heritage site. 


GCPBA RiverNews is a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association.
Join and Support GCPBA. Visit our website Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association | To ensure the ability for all to obtain an opportunity to experience a float trip through the Grand Canyon while protecting the resource..
We are on Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424392787831584


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Great news! Hopefully it really is dead and won't be reintroduced some other time.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I have heard rumors recently that they may be now interested in trying to build something around the Lee's Ferry area next. We'll see...


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh boy, here we go again? 

Also, I think there were rumors a few years ago about the Navajo wanting to run river trips down from the Ferry.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Please tell us who the two that voted yes were, I'd like to check there bloodline. I bet they're at least half white.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is the Associated Press article about it, by Felicia Fonseca, who covers Arizona and Grand Canyon news for the AP:

Navajo Nation rejects plan to build tram, hotel in Grand Canyon


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hopefully the final blow to the Escalade scheme:

Western Navajo voters kill Escalade, again

Take home quote:


> Bodaway/Gap Chapter voted 55 in favor and none opposed killing all plans for Confluence Partners LLC for the Grand Canyon Escalade project on rim top above the confluence of Colorado and Little Colorado rivers. The Scottsdale developers had proposed a tourist resort/gondola site on 420 acres of Navajoland at Grand Canyon Eastern rim.
> 
> “Bil ni’dzil gaal,” or it is” clubbed to death,” declared Leonard Sloan, Bodaway/Gap Chapter vice president, in the Navajo language.


If I understand correctly, this takes away the land on the rim where the development would have been built and makes that land a sacred site.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

This is great news. However, while we all breath a momentary sigh of relief that this monster is dead, outside (non Navajo) activists on both sides who claimed altruism towards the local residents should now follow through with their stated concerns about the welfare of these people, who despite a very real lack of jobs and opportunity, stood up to this inappropriate development.

I haven't been involved enough to know who the major players are, but I would guess GCPBA, GCT, and RRFW would be a few organizations that opposed the project that could now set up some kind of fund to promote more responsible development or improve social services in the area.


----------

